# Two New males :)



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

They need names. Got them at Petsmart(theya re having a sale right now )
First up: The Dragonscale

























The Veiltail. He has black dipped Fins :


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Omgosh, I love them both! They look one color, but when you really look at them they are a totally different color I've never seen! BEAUTIFUL and great find! I love my boys, but we don't have anything like that here. My Twitch is close to your VT but he has pineapple marking and dark yellow fins. No black fins here lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow! Your dragon looks like he could be related to mine!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is Dijon.

View attachment 33553


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes he kinda does don't he  least is the shape and face

unless your talking about Gibson Dramaqueen?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

they are all pretty x3 i wish i could have more bettas my parents will get mad ;]


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh please me and my dad get into it all the time..I have 9 tanks and 14 bettas?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm talking about the first one you posted at the beginning of the thread.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ah ok.  I was looking at colors XD sorries. I have to many bettas they are taking over my common sense.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yours has a lighter bidy than mine but they both have yellow fins.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ya thats true;  he's a goofy one with his colorings. Seems like he can't decide what color he wants to be lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

They're beautiful, Bettawolf! And please don't tell me they're having a sale, my self-control is hanging by a hair right now . . . ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Go get one, Sakura. You know you want to. lol I had to sneak mine in! lol


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nah thei not having a giant sale atall. Nothing including Bettas for 3 bucks or plants...no not at all....ya it ends the 21st I believe


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Bettawolf, DQ you're so not helping, lol. T T *looks around desperately to see what can be rearranged in room to fit one more tank* An even dozen would be nice . . .


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Ha ha the temptation for more fish is strong. I was going to stay at one for a little while and that didn't last long. 

I love the two boys you just got c: For some reason I'm thinking the name 'inkwell' for the second one... even though he looks more like a brush then a well XD


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

More pictures of the PK. Tryign to show his colors


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

The PK is really awesome! He looks very colorful.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

He is very colorful  and the veiltail has the oddest coloring ever. His fins look like their dipped black but they have a blue color lines simular to how Blackbird's fins are


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

And you got these guys at Petsmart? Great find!


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yep both Petsmart


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

They look awesome Bettawolf! I am yet to find a VT who is not red or blue in this city X(! These guys' colours are amazing! Muted yet bright


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

More pictures of the veiltail:


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Your VT is gorgeous. Is he a cellophane? I love the black tinting to his fins.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

He might be I don't really know. lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He looks so happy to have a nice new home.


----------

